# Un-reservable river camping



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Jeez. Always talk to people. By pulling up and starting to unload, without talking to you, he was being a bully and expecting that you'd leave and let him have his way.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd've approached them with a beer I'm my hand and a smile. Chatted em up, checked the temperature on his intentions. If he wasn't taking the hints about moving down river, I woulda turned the heat up. 
I'll share a camp if it's a necessity, but in the circumstances you described, he can GTFO.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

BenSlaughter said:


> I'd've approached them with a beer I'm my hand and a smile. Chatted em up, checked the temperature on his intentions. If he wasn't taking the hints about moving down river, I woulda turned the heat up.
> I'll share a camp if it's a necessity, but in the circumstances you described, he can GTFO.


Yeah that's exactly what I did.

I made it clear we didn't really want them there (with some subtlety but still clear), and then backed away until he fealt like leaving.

It all worked out but my entire group was a little off put for a while.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Jeez. Always talk to people. By pulling up and starting to unload, without talking to you, he was being a bully and expecting that you'd leave and let him have his way.


He actually said he camped with (/crashed) another group the night before.

Seems like he has an M.O.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, welcome to North Idaho/Northwest Montana.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Sound's as though they were afraid to be in the "wilderness" alone or needed kid sitters for the night - or both.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Dangerfield said:


> Sound's as though they were afraid to be in the "wilderness" alone or needed kid sitters for the night - or both.


We thought of that as a possibility but didn't feel bad shoe-ing them along.... there was another decent site in less than 30 minutes of floating.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

What an F'n dick.
How dare they even stop!!! 
Whenever I see a camp that I wanted already occupied, I just keep going, albeit longingly glancing over as I pass.
But I PASS and move along to the next.
Sounds like you were way nicer than I'd be.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I only try to poach a camp with hot ladies that like good DO cooking. Are you a hot lady and enjoy good DO dinners? Might have been your fault...


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I just walk up and ask ask how much they love loud techno music, and if they are ok with hard drug use and crying babies. They usually move on at that point.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

In the last couple years there are a significant number of new users. Many are going thru the learning process on river etiquette. Maybe these were some of those?


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

I agree that you were way nicer to them than they deserved! First off, most folks go out into the mountains or down rivers for a bit of space; not to be crammed together with a bunch of other people. They have KOA’s and RV parks for that! Second, if a site is already occupied, it’s up to those occupants to decide if they wish to share with another group. Sharing implies a willing invitation; what that guy did is completely different and WAY out of line!

In more than 3 decades of river running I have only once asked another group to share a campsite: we had had some troubles, weather was bad, and it was very late with no promising camps for miles. Even under those circumstances, I was very polite and apologetic about intruding on their space. Of course after I politely explained our situation, they not only graciously invited us to stay at the upper end of the flat, they also invited us to help ourselves to some hot soup they had just made. We returned the favor after diner by sharing a very nice single malt, and left them the remains of the bottle. I have also been on the other side of that situation a few times, with similar results. Those that acknowledge that they are essentially asking for a bit of a favor are welcomed as new friends, and I would never turn a boater in need away. Those that feel they are entitled to whatever they want, and have no respect for others can go find another sport.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Isn't this related to the gun thread? I think you are within your rights to defend your camp (at least in the US)


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Earlier this year I was in a reserved camp on the green that you sign up for on a board at the put-in. We signed up when the date came available 10 days prior to our launch by sending a person on the trip down to the reservation board. Some of the sites here are reservable on rec.gov and can only be reserved on the board 48 hrs before the camping date if not reserved online.

We were all set up in camp with 4 families consisting of 8 adults and 9 very young kids, 6 tents, 4 dogs, etc. A group rolled into camp claiming they had reserved the site. This group claimed that you can only sign up for campsites 48hrs in advance and that someone (possibly not them) removed our reservation allowing them to put theirs up. We showed the picture of our reservation with the date we signed up as our proof of right to the campsite. Luckily the board clearly explains the rules at the top stating that only the Rec.gov sites are limited to the 48 hr reservation timeline... everything else that's not marked off yet is open for reservation.

I made them a Margarita while they waited for the rest of their group to show up at the site and then they begrudgingly went on their way... not without asking about us sharing the site; which we were not going to do with limited space and what looked like a party group of 6 people with 6 additional dogs.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Conundrum said:


> I only try to poach a camp with hot ladies that like good DO cooking. Are you a hot lady and enjoy good DO dinners? Might have been your fault...


Huh... My wife is a hot lady who enjoys good DO cooking... you might be onto something.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

ski_it said:


> Isn't this related to the gun thread? I think you are within your rights to defend your camp (at least in the US)


Let me start off by saying that the OP dealt with the situation perfectly and the asshole trying to elbow in on his camp was in the wrong. That being said, it is public land. If YOU think you can drive folks off at gunpoint I hope a member of law enforcement disabuses you of that notion before you hurt someone. You can defend your person, and in some states your property, but you absolutely cannot keep someone from camping near you on public land by force. just sayin'


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

If they have kids just take your clothes off, most people with kids hit the road pretty quickly! This was our MO back in the day on Lake Fowell when I was a kid and people tried to camp to close. 😂


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

blueotter said:


> What an F'n dick.
> How dare they even stop!!!
> Whenever I see a camp that I wanted already occupied, I just keep going, albeit longingly glancing over as I pass.
> But I PASS and move along to the next.
> Sounds like you were way nicer than I'd be.


The dominance move is to stand up and pee in their general direction.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Or move your groover close to where they plan to put their tents...


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

gnarsify said:


> Or move your groover close to where they plan to put their tents...


Then promptly disrobe, and put it to use.


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Vomiting on the beach when they pull in is a real show stopper


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

gnarsify said:


> Or move your groover close to where they plan to put their tents...


No need to set up a the groover in that case. Just leave them a few friendly deposits in their cooler. 💩


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Riverlife said:


> No need to set up a the groover in that case. Just leave them a few friendly deposits in their cooler. 💩


Definition of shitty beer


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

There is no bigger a-hole move you can do on a river than waltz in on some one's camp.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

mkashzg said:


> If they have kids just take your clothes off, most people with kids hit the road pretty quickly! This was our MO back in the day on Lake Fowell when I was a kid and people tried to camp to close.


When they lingered a little longer than we expected and we weren't sure if they were leaving or not, my wife stripped naked and put on a song with raunchy lyrics and performed a rather "adult" dance about 150 feet away from them.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

A definite failure to communicate. The way I see it, there was a missed opportunity to educate another rafting group on proper manners and for you to get to the bottom of their behavior. Possibly the "kids" watched some nature program before their trip that had hungry griz, wolves & cougars as the theme. Or they actually saw some sort of "wildlife" that had the kiddo's in a panic without safety in numbers. I assume you were on the B.C. stretch of the Kootenay - Canadians are a bunch friendlier than their neighbors to the south from what I have experienced.



cupido76 said:


> When they lingered a little longer than we expected and we weren't sure if they were leaving or not, my wife stripped naked and put on a song with raunchy lyrics and performed a rather "adult" dance about 150 feet away from them.


Say, when & where are you & your wife rafting next and describe your boat so I barge in and see the moves?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

cupido76 said:


> When they lingered a little longer than we expected and we weren't sure if they were leaving or not, my wife stripped naked and put on a song with raunchy lyrics and performed a rather "adult" dance about 150 feet away from them.


That strategy has the potential to backfire.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Montet202 said:


> Well, welcome to North Idaho/Northwest Montana.


No kidding, on the St. Joe fuckers in RV's are setting up camp right in the middle of the boat ramps.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Conundrum said:


> I only try to poach a camp with hot ladies that like good DO cooking. Are you a hot lady and enjoy good DO dinners? Might have been your fault...





Dangerfield said:


> Say, when & where are you & your wife rafting next and describe your boat so I barge in and see the moves?


Don't be poaching my move unless you're on a different river.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Pine said:


> There is no bigger a-hole move you can do on a river than waltz in on some one's camp.


Trust me, there are much worse moves that can/have happened on a river trip/'s.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Dangerfield said:


> Trust me, there are much worse moves that can/have happened on a river trip/'s.


Not sure how you roll but poaching camps is at the top of my list. Why should I take my time on the river trip to educate an idiot on something that should be clear. If they really had a problem they could’ve said something and asked for help but I think your take on the situation is beyond expectations.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Pine said:


> That strategy has the potential to backfire.


Yeah I agree... but she's a strong independent woman and I support her... because I should.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

ski_it said:


> Isn't this related to the gun thread? I think you are within your rights to defend your camp (at least in the US)


I find if you have a mini gun on the bow that usually deters people away. Also noticed people get out of my way instead of not letting me pass.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

mkashzg said:


> Not sure how you roll but poaching camps is at the top of my list. Why should I take my time on the river trip to educate an idiot on something that should be clear. If they really had a problem they could’ve said something and asked for help but I think your take on the situation is beyond expectations.


Making a move on TL's spouse for example. Poaching camps is way down the list.....


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

ski_it said:


> Making a move on TL's spouse for example.


When was the last time you had that problem on the river?


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

ski_it said:


> Making a move on TL's spouse for example. Poaching camps is way down the list.....


Or daughter - is top of my list.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

ski_it said:


> Making a move on TL's spouse for example. Poaching camps is way down the list.....


What if they are the one making the move?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Juanto (Sep 28, 2013)

I've had similar experiences in the last few years, and I can't believe it when it happens. I agree with the notion that a group in need should be helped, and I've shared a camp b/c of this before. I recently had a group try to share camp with my family because "it was closer to the canyon we want to hike in the morning". I just don't know what to do with a statement like that. Fortunately their TL showed up and took them downriver.


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

Where is this river with lots of open campsites on a weekend? Me and the rest of Colorado will see you there. Lol


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

davecosnowboarder said:


> Where is this river with lots of open campsites on a weekend? Me and the rest of Colorado will see you there. Lol


The kootenay River in BC, Canada.

It can be busy on some weekends (in particular holidays), but I've never struggled to find a site.

But don't come here if you get triggered by multiple fire pits or you hate digging a hole to poop in... because thats how we do it up here these days. There was even a full-on outhouse at one site we visited this year! [emoji38]


----------

